# Tribulus



## 19-chief (Aug 10, 2005)

ok. i asked the same kind of question in the supp's forum (no good reponses, really) but i want to know more specifically about using this as part of my pct arsenal (HCG/Nolva+Trib). what kind of doses should i be taking and for how long? i was thinking 2400mg of tribulus yielding 1680mg saponins for 6 weeks. should this start at the same time as Nolva or should it be some other time?


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 10, 2005)

Rather than taking Trib, I take Anabolic Matrix RX.  I just used the recomended dosage plus 30mg of Nolva ED.  Never have had a recovery problem.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2005)

Yep I think AM would work better for you as it has several proven ingrediants!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 11, 2005)

I would think that would be a bit of overkill.  I would think if you have been running HCG with your cycle that nolva would be enough, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 11, 2005)

Perhaps.  But is sure kept Libido soaring sky high!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh, I liked AM on it's own for PCT, I would just thing with HCG and nolva it wouldn't do much else.

I gots the happy wodd with it too.


----------



## maze (Aug 12, 2005)

I got the best results from this stack:

2g Tribulus
1g Maca
1g Horny Goat Weed
L-Arginine 6g

I buy from this guy, he started selling now the first 3 as a stack:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MACA-TRIBULUS-T...ryZ19260QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BRW (Aug 13, 2005)

*


			
				maze said:
			
		


			I got the best results from this stack:
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				maze said:
			
		

> *2g Tribulus*
> *1g Maca*
> *1g Horny Goat Weed*
> *L-Arginine 6g*
> ...


----------



## 19-chief (Aug 13, 2005)

i ran HCG and Nolva the last cycle. when the Nolva was done, i experienced a serious crash in motivation, appetite, and sex drive. i also noticed that i didn't recover well from training or hockey either. i'm hoping to avoid these pitfalls next time. i figure an additional kick to the LH levels can't hurt.


----------



## maze (Aug 13, 2005)

BRW said:
			
		

> maze,
> 
> what results did you get from this?



Improved libido and strength. Better stamina (i get less tired in the gym).
Testicle size increase. And I get no acne or sides that I have noticed.



			
				BRW said:
			
		

> also, where in your schedule do you take them?



I take them all pre-workout.  

I have taken up to 10g, after 1 year of testing, this exact combination
has worked for me the best...


----------



## BRW (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks maze,

would you know if hot water destroys any of the properties of the Horny Goat Weed & Trib?

 i know the taste is DISGUSTING but i was thinking of adding both to my regular cup of pre workout Green Tea Extract. i figured it couldn't possibly make THAT taste any worse!!!!   

probably have the Arginine separate though.

thanks


----------



## maze (Aug 16, 2005)

BRW said:
			
		

> would you know if hot water destroys any of the properties of the Horny Goat Weed & Trib?



No


----------



## PapaDaca (Sep 2, 2005)

for a good stack  go with Maca Tribulus Sarsparilla and liquid red clover leaf extract!


----------



## kraziplaya (Sep 2, 2005)

hey chief wats up.....i tried sopharma tribestan when i was on pct....im not sure if it helped but i think it did....i was planning on trying anabolic matrix my next go around for pct


----------



## 19-chief (Sep 2, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> hey chief wats up.....i tried sopharma tribestan when i was on pct....im not sure if it helped but i think it did....i was planning on trying anabolic matrix my next go around for pct


waddup playa! did you do that in conjuction with nolva therapy? i was thinking 2 weeks post cycle starting nolva for 4 weeks (40/40/20/20mg) then, 3 weeks post cycle beginning 6 weeks of tribulis (1g-1.5g ED). the first weeks following nolva was when i experienced that crash.


----------



## kraziplaya (Sep 2, 2005)

i started the trib when i started the nolva.... my libido was doing well during the first two weeks of pct(i started oct 2 weeks after last shot) i dont see how running trib could hurt...everyone i spoke to said to use a reputable brand of trib...sopharma tribestan and anabolic matrix were both highly recommended...i def recommend u try it and let me know if you noticed a difference... run however much the directions say...i think i took 2-3 tabs 2-3 times a day for a couple weeks... i recovered very well and im not sure why


----------



## 19-chief (Sep 2, 2005)

thanks. i think that's what i'm gonna do. i feel pretty good now but i can't wait for october 1st...   
(1-12)600mg EQ EW
(2-13)400mg Test E EW
(12-13)100mg M5AA ED
*(13-14)500iu HCG EOD???*
(16-19)40/40/20/20 Nolvadex
(17-22)6 caps TribuPlex ED

there's only one problem: i only have 8000iu HCG and i think i'm gonna have to run it at the end of my cycle again. hope that's enough.


----------



## HaTa (Sep 2, 2005)

i didnt read anything but i agree


----------



## AC72 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Tribulus+Horny Goat Weed+L-Arginine*

I've also had good results from combining Tribulus + Horny Goat Weed + L-Arginine. I take all three in combination with ZMA. The stack I use is called Spartan Blend.






BRW said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unclem (Jul 28, 2010)

what about the clomid and just keep the nolva on hand and the bulgarian tribilus works great. but havent used it much as i bridge but it does work good with clomid for a pct.


----------

